# The Second Commandment, Westminster and Images of Jesus



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2015)

This is an article I thought dovetailed well with earlier comments here; it is discouraging there is so little understanding in addition to little acceptance of this in the PCA. We need more TEs like this who will defend the biblical view presented in the Westminster Standards.
The Second Commandment, Westminster and Images of Jesus | The Christward Collective


----------



## raydixon9 (Mar 31, 2015)

I concur. Did you notice that our most recent issue of our denominational magazine _ByFaith_ had a second commandment violation in one of its adverts?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't subscribe which probably is good for my blood pressure and my sanity. 


raydixon9 said:


> Did you notice that our most recent issue of our denominational magazine ByFaith had a second commandment violation in one of its adverts?


----------



## SeanAnderson (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel like an outcast having come round to the confessional belief about images a while ago. The evangelicals I know don't really see the reasoning; they just talk about how powerful religious art can be and how it has historically inspired devotion. Well, isn't that the issue?


----------



## BGF (Mar 31, 2015)

As one who assented to the confessional belief some time ago, the implications of it have recently hit home. I am now in the midst of what I hope to be fruitful conversations with leaders on how our church will teach on this. Thanks for the link. Your link led me to another link for Daniels Hyde's book In Living Color: Images of Christ and the Means of Grace, which I subsequently ordered.


----------

